# Ex Illis



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

From the site: 

Ex illis combines the social fun of the miniature wargaming hobby with the depth of gameplay and accessibility that software can offer. Instead of playing with dice, rulers, and thick rulebooks, you use software on your iPhone, Mac, PC or laptop to resolve combats. This way, you can focus on the most exciting aspects of gaming: crafting cunning strategies and building powerful armies. Ex illis is very easy to learn, yet a real challenge to master!


Examples:






























































*Useful Links*
*Store*
*Forum*
*Wiki*


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

As far as I know Ex Illis has folded.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Site is still up and so is the store :/ I like some of their models.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

They're looking for investors or the companies is going to be sold or something. Check the forums


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, guess I could have done that  I was just saving links to site and happent o see the comment. Shame, their models look nice.


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the last pic. Wonder if you could use them as an alternative to a chaplain's retinue/servants/servitors - even though they aren't mechanical in way, shape, or form? They reminded me of the chaplains assistant/holy man from the titan's imperial shrine in Hellsreach. Nice models.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

is an small company, with lot of good ambition! I hope them the better! 

the game is an strange but interesting hybrid between wargamming and videogaming.


----------

